# Is there an expiry on a Graco Infant Carrier/Bucket type seat?



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

We bought ours before ds was born in the winter of 2004. I didn't think we'd need to worry about getting another one because we were "done" having babies, but I'm pregnant (oops) and will obviously need to have one for the baby. I prefer the bucket types b/c it seems we always have winter babies (which this one will be) and here in the midwest it makes it so much easier - no need for coats, etc.

I assume there is a point at which there becomes issues with the plastic breaking down and the seat would no longer be safe. We'd likely use it from birth sometime in nov/dec this year and then through ~9 mos or so. It seems that at that point my kids are too heavy to carry in the thing anymore and the weather is warmer so a convertible works better.

I'd like to avoid buying another "bucket" because I'll also need to buy the baby a convertible seat since dd will still be in hers for awhile. Is there an "expiration" date somewhere one the Graco seat that I can look for?


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Car seats expire 6 years after manufactor for the most part. So a seat bought in 2004 is coming up on the expire date.

Several seat will get you through baby to toddler and beyond

****Compass/ The first years True Fit 5-65 pound $180-200*****

Evenflo Triumph Advance 5-50 pounds $120-$150

Sunshine Kids Radian 5-65/80 pounds $220 +

Safety 1st 3-1 5-40/50 $130-170

Hope that helps. I am sure there are more but that a good start


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

All car seats have an expiry


----------



## Wildwomyn (Aug 30, 2008)

There should be an exipiry date somewhere on the seat - I was given one from a friend (who I trust to be telling the truth about never being in an accident), who bought it in I think 2005. I had DP look for the date, and he found one which was what I estimated it to be from knowing it had a six-year life (i.e. likely to be well after our baby hits 20 lbs and needs a convertible).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Definitely check, since there is no guarantee you got a super recent DOM when you bought it. It will be on a sticker on the bottom or side of the seat. Some older Gracos have the sticker on the bottom, kind of hidden, next to where the tightening strap on a front-adjust seat goes.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I called Graco to find out before my DD2 was born. My Graco Snugride bought in 2004 expires at 5 yrs.


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
I called Graco to find out before my DD2 was born. My Graco Snugride bought in 2004 expires at 5 yrs.


Are you a 100 percent sure? If so my neice has been in a seat that is expired for a few months now. We though/ assumed it was a 6 year seat.....


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
I called Graco to find out before my DD2 was born. My Graco Snugride bought in 2004 expires at 5 yrs.











Great that you called! All car seats expire. With most brands of car seats, I like to follow a 5 year guideline. For me, it is about erring on the side of caution (which I tend to do with everything







) and it is just easier to remember.

I know that car seats can be expensive. But, I would toss a 2004 car seat. In my mind, virtually every other baby related purchase is optional (to some degree). While, a car seat purchase is not.

As nevaehsmommy suggested, you could always go with a convertible car seat. I prefer them, myself.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

My graco seat has the expriry on the underside of the seat
My seat was bought Nov 04 and the expiry on it is Dec 2010


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Gracos expire in december 6 yrs after manufacture. I am using the graco safeseat right now and I really like it.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions on where to find the label. I know that the plastic starts to break down, just wasn't sure where I should be looking.








: On the bottom of the seat it says "Do not use this seat after December 2010". The new babe will easily be out of the seat before then. I can focus on saving up my pennies for a convertible seat which will give me a year to do so.

That saves me from having to buy another infant carrier type seat which imo is an absolute must in the middle of winter with a new baby. Convertibles are nice, but I think it's much safer to go sans coat while still keeping baby warm.

Thanks!


----------

